# We won!- show jumping *with pics*



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

We won, we won! ive never jumped Cash before, so I think we did pretty well, even though we had one down (4 faults!).

Cash was a professional sj horse but then he was injured (not sure whether it was in competition or in training) and was branded with an 'L' (loss of use) to go to slaughter. I think his owners thought he could never jump again, these jumps may be small but he is deffinately jumping them :wink:

This is our rosette! 1st!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Congragulations! I bet your proud of your horse!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG! is that a mickey and goofy jump? cool!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats awesome =D


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

good job!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats!!!  pretty ribbon!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Good Job!!!
Yay!
HP


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on your win.
Great job to you and your horse. Glad he recovered from his injury.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats! You must be so proud!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

He's not my horse, but im still proud


----------



## Farm Girl (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats! Thats so cool.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thank you


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

